# New to salt have a 35 gallon



## ecl (Dec 29, 2010)

Ive been keeping freshwater tanks for years and always wanted to do salt but been to scared/nervous to try. Recently went to a fish store while on vacation that had 90% salt water fish. I saw some seahorses that I loved as well as my wife so figured I would look into keeping them. While looking it seems they are high maintenance which im not opposed to but figure I might want to get something easier to start with. Also liked the mandrin goby. Im looking for any recommendations on equipment, fish, and corals if possible, that would work in a 35 gallon hexagon aquarium. I have a fluval fx-5 filter i bought used and havent used, not sure if that would be a good filter or not.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The mandarin is a pretty demanding fish,along with the horses.Most think horses should be housed alone.If ypou get horses make sure you get captive bred so you know they will eat(mysis shrimp).The same for the mandarin.Both otherwise need a tank(and filter) full of pods to feed off of.
The canister may work for a fish only tank.I would suggest setting up and trying simpler fish first,and learn the chemistry,along with getting the tank established and mature(6 months at least for semi mature tank).
The hex tank is a good shape for horses ,but possibly a little big.The horses are fairly lazy and often won't work real hard for food.


----------



## ecl (Dec 29, 2010)

What kind of fish would you guys recommend for a beginner?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Many fish fo beginners.May want to keep them cheap if you are unsure of how well you will do or get the fish you like,as long as they are not advanced.
Beginner Fish: Tropical Fish for Beginners in Saltwater Aquariums
Some examples are here. There are many other "easy to keep" fish,just got find what you like and see how they are for compatability.


----------



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

I Would Say,. Clownfish,fire Fish But They Thend To Jump, Yellow Watchmen Goby,by-color Bleeny,.damsles But There Mean Lol 
Good Luck


----------

